# Las Vegas?



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Anybody from the area?

Chuck


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

fourthmeal.....

Bring your aluminum foil hat


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Make a trip into gold and silver pawn shop and rattle up the old man while you're there.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Make a trip into gold and silver pawn shop and rattle up the old man while you're there.


I'll be on the show for sure. I'm taking a rock to sell. Its the rock David used to bring down Goliath. Its for real and I want it appraised.

Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

lol. I love that show. Chumlee is awesome

So Chuck you still making it down to bikinibutts house in a couple weeks?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> fourthmeal.....
> 
> Bring your aluminum foil hat


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOO! I'd meet up as soon as the state ran out of materials to make jello shots and I had done them all. I 'may' become inspired at that time.

Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

4th is a good dude. Just a little "out there". I'd totally hang with him.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

@ Chris

I'll be in Vegas for the next couple of months. 

Lets try and decide if I should:

Erin heckling a rattle I may or may not have *OR* Hookers and Booze
Drive 2 1/2 days for Erin NOT to answer his phone if I get lost *OR* Order in Hookers and Booze
Listen to some nice systems *OR* Listen to a Hooker fake it while I drink Booze
Share a motel room with someone from this forum *OR* Share a motel room full of Booze with a Hooker

Its not looking good from where I sit.

Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Get one to go from ass to mouth


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Get one to go from ass to mouth


Look above^

I'm NOT sharing a room with a member of the forum. LOL

Chuck

BTW: I'd hang with fourth or most any member of DIY for that matter.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thought you got time off for the 16th of April


----------

